# DAMAC DSF 2006 Offer



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

*Damac Properties unveils DSF 2006 mega-promotion*
Author: Property World Middle East Tuesday, January 17, 2006 at 11:10	
Rating: 

Company offers great value for money to customers 
Luxury lifestyle provider, DAMAC Properties, is offering Jaguar cars with apartments, offices or retail spaces purchased within any of its 21 upscale developments, as part of its AED 30-million mega promotion during the 11th annual Dubai Shopping Festival (DSF). DAMAC’s initiative demonstrates its commitment to always offer great value for money to its customers. 

As a support sponsor of the Dubai Shopping Festival 2006, which runs from January 4 to February 4, DAMAC Properties will hand over the keys of a brand new 2006 Jaguar X Type with any purchase of a studio or 1 bedroom apartment. Buyers of 2 and 3 bedroom apartments will be the proud owners of the luxurious 2006 Jaguar S Type, while customers who purchase a penthouse or duplex apartment will be granted the stunning new Jaguar XJR. 

DAMAC’s exciting promotion also applies to retail and office spaces. The property company will offer buyers of retail shops brand new Jaguar S types and X Types. Customers who purchase an office floor in Executive Heights will be treated to the lavish award of ten 2006 Jaguar X Type cars, while the buyer of an office space will be presented with a Jaguar X Type.

“Following last year’s tremendous success, we decided to participate once again as a support sponsor of this world-renowned event that attracts tourists from around the region and beyond. As luxury lifestyle providers, we are delighted to partner with a luxury brand such as Jaguar – Al Tayer Motors, and we are sure that this year’s edition of DSF will be even more successful than 2005,“ said Peter Riddoch, CEO at DAMAC Properties. 

“We specifically chose DSF 2006 to launch our mega promotion as we are confident that it will attract many potential customers from the GCC, Europe and the Subcontinent who come to Dubai every year to benefit from the substantial deals that are offered throughout the city,” added Riddoch. 

Riddoch reiterated: “We expect a huge turnout of residents and visitors to this year’s shopping festival. We wish all visitors a memorable time in Dubai during this year’s event.”

“Customers who visit our sales offices will experience a quality of service that is second to none. Our sales representatives will introduce clients to the number of iconic properties that we have introduced throughout the key master planned developments in Dubai,” commented Riddoch.

“At DAMAC Properties our intention is not only to provide customers with a dream home in a unique setting but also with a luxury lifestyle that they aspire to when living in a vibrant city like Dubai,” concluded Riddoch.

The total value of DAMAC Properties’ projects is over AED 10 Billion. It is a subsidiary of DAMAC Holding established in 1982. An accredited ISO 9002 company, DAMAC Holding has now grown into a global conglomerate with more than 5000 employees in 16 countries. Being the first private sector company to make a commitment to the real estate market, DAMAC Properties has become the market leader with a strong sales record to its credit.


---------------------


they did that with A3, A4 and 911 Targa last year. pretty amazing actually.

but i wonder if this is still running, since DSF was cancelled.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

that was my first though to
As i understand it the stores are still running their sales over the period and their promotion for the sales


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

im sure they raised their prices to accomate the price of the jag


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

they dont need to accomodate the Price of the Jag, Damac is already over priced, and they again, the ratio or cost to selling price in dubai, for the new developments in general, and this has been confirmed to me by a few engineers , its 1:3 if not less, 
so an apt, selling for 1 million, actually costs the developer around 333,000 thousand dirhams, 
i dont think they need to accomodate a 150,000 dirham jag, (its not even top of the line jag), probably the basic, with manual windows


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

There's a huge DAMAC board and a Jaguar X-type displayed just near to Emarat Petrol station next to Etisalat 2 Building u/c and in front of Park Square site.


----------



## xaraxa (Feb 21, 2005)

u r right! they actually increase the prices one month in advance so no one knows & also get heavy discounts from al tayer & previously al nabooda


----------



## markmywords (Feb 16, 2005)

DarkBlueBoss said:


> they dont need to accomodate the Price of the Jag, Damac is already over priced, and they again, the ratio or cost to selling price in dubai, for the new developments in general, and this has been confirmed to me by a few engineers , its 1:3 if not less,
> so an apt, selling for 1 million, actually costs the developer around 333,000 thousand dirhams,
> i dont think they need to accomodate a 150,000 dirham jag, (its not even top of the line jag), probably the basic, with manual windows



Plus they would have signed up with Jaguar to cut down the prices dramatically. Anyways Jaguar isnt doing all that well either.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

markmywords glad to see you again here.
how r u? everything's fine?

any now insider information for all of us?


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

^^ elaborate please


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

^ What do you think that animal is called? Damac is giving them out


----------

